# .45 +P ammo in an RIACompact...Good or Bad for the pistol?



## TD14 (Aug 2, 2008)

Just wondering what you all think about .45 +P ammo in general. Ive recently picked up a RIA 1911 Compact and have put about 300 rounds through it with no problems. A friend of mine uses +P ammo in his pistol and recommended I use it also. I shot 6 rounds of Hornady .45 ACP+P and you can definitly feel the difference, but I dont want to damage my pistol. Thanks...


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I've shot +ps thru two different RIAs & while it may acelerate wear some, don't think a limited amount would hurt it anymore than any other 1911. I intend to chronograph/accuracy test some when my RIA Tac Compact comes in. Usually use a non+p 230jhp. Rem 185+p does 1100fps out of Commander so I guessing 1050fps+/- out of Compact.


----------



## TD14 (Aug 2, 2008)

forestranger - you plan to post your results with the chronograph/accuracy test?? 

looking forward to see the results of your tests. These RIA's are great pistols! Getting ready for a CWP course soon and I think this will be my carry. The +P's i shot seemed to throw off my accuracy a bit during a faster rapid fire, but im guessing its from the extra kick. I'll be practicing a little more now with the +P's and hopefully all goes good.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep. When I get the testing done, will post results. Gotta get the gun first but should be soon.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Like Forestranger says it will wear it out a little qicker. I always figured if I hit something with a .45 slug it was going down, if not hit it again. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2008)

I recently shot some Hornady +P ammo out of my SA 1911-a1 lightweight. The +P ammo is clearly hotter than range ammo as you stated. In my opinion some +P is ok, but I do not like using it much. The cheaper range ammo is just fine for me, but I do not carry this weapon either. Dan


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry mine and I want it to work everytime I pull the trigger. Overloading a piece of machinery is not the best way to keep it working. JMHO. :smt1099


----------



## TD14 (Aug 2, 2008)

Baldy said:


> I carry mine and I want it to work everytime I pull the trigger. Overloading a piece of machinery is not the best way to keep it working. JMHO. :smt1099


thats good advice..!:smt023 After a couple more rounds of +Ps at the range, I think im gonna stick to some Hornady45 ACP 200 GR HP/XTP for carry. Seem to flow a little better through my RockCS.

Speaking of ranges - Im down in Columbia SC, anyone know of any places other than the indoor range to pop off some rounds? Maybe outside Columbia or anywhere else.. Im starting to hate on the quality of the indoor, its a damned sauna in there (as a former Marine Tanker, those damned gasses expelled when firing can kill you in unventillated areas) and its usually pretty packed full with onlookers who cant help but stare when they see 1911 flash. :buttkick:


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wise words from Baldy - The 1911 is a well designed pistol with 3 locking lugs for safety ............ but I doubt JB had in mind the kind of chamber pressures of Today's +p ammo as a steady diet.

I have seen a lot of Barrels that have been fitted to their Slides with just the minimum of lug engagement ............ and I wouldn't want to be the person shooting hot loads from those weapons.

If you are certain you have max. lug engagement on number one & two lugs, then I would feel safe shooting the +p stuff in limited quanities.
Like Baldy said .......... No need to push the machine to the Max all the time !!

JF.


----------

